# my ocellaris clown and firefish



## killjoy391 (Jun 6, 2007)

ive had my clown for a few months in my 12 gallon reef tank. i recently got a firefish. my clownfish is constantly making my firefish seek a safe spot in the back of the tank. he rarely comes out and when he does the clown chases him back to hiding. what should i do!??!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.:wave:

Unfortunately, you have to rehome the firefish. Clowns can get territorial. A 12 gallons barely has enough space for more fish other than your clowns.


----------



## killjoy391 (Jun 6, 2007)

Do u know of any other solution because i really like both fish and im not sure where i would take the firefish in the first place?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

killjoy391 said:


> Do u know of any other solution because i really like both fish and im not sure where i would take the firefish in the first place?


Another tank should be set up since the clown keep driving it away. Your clown already gave you a signal that it will refuse any more fish in its turf.


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

you could shift you rock work around, that way they both got to look for new homes/territores at the same time. other than that you could flush one down the toilet.... :lol: just kidding


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

the only sure fire thing is to remove one of the fish. clowns can be very aggressive and can feel as if the firefish is in his territory. unless you get a larger tank it will continue to happen.


----------



## killjoy391 (Jun 6, 2007)

ok thanx guys


----------

